# Interesting parade of metal parked outside our office



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Outside the Marriott Hotel in Canary Wharf if you get chance to wander down:

Ascari
Koenigsegg (sp?)
Carrera GT
Enzo
SLR
Vanquish
Rolls

Took some pics on my phone, will try to post them later (if I can work out how to get them off my phone).


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Must be a Christmas lunch for some Traders or Hedge Fund managers


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Heh don't know why they are there. Definitely something official, loads of pro photographers about the place.

There is also a photo shoot going on in one of the apartments above the hotel, we can see some bird taking on various poses and walking up and down, a camera flashing. We can't quite see _clearly_ enough though.  [/i]


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

There's a Jessops in the Canada Place shopping mall - go get yourself a camera with a better zoom... for all our sakes... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Sounds like something for Top Gear (or CAR maybe!).


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Apparently its just for a new car hire club (similar to Damon Hill's P1 club).

Â£50k per year apparently....


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Apparently its just for a new car hire club (similar to Damon Hill's P1 club).
> 
> Â£50k per year apparently....


Oh is that all


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

This guy's got them on his website. (Nicked from PH).

http://www.tvr-cerbera.fsnet.co.uk/REVO250.html


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Shame wish i had spotted this post yesterday i'm only 5 mins away Doh!


----------



## gazandjan (Sep 8, 2003)

Greek street in Leeds every Dinner Time is llike this :lol:


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Damn it! I've told my valet man not to take all the cars out of the garage at once a thousand times... :roll:


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

gazandjan said:


> Greek street in Leeds every Dinner Time is llike this :lol:


Erm, it is good but not quite that impressive.

There was a murcielago, a gallardo and a db9, all in black parked in a row the other day!

stunning!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

gazandjan said:


> Greek street in Leeds every Dinner Time is llike this :lol:


It must be all the Greeks of Leeds then.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Sounds like a hotel i've stayed in a couple of times in the South of France.

It's known as one of the most expensive in France but we stayed there as it was very close to all the bars  [smiley=freak.gif] (i was told this after i stayed here) and every evening when we went out there would be a parade of luxury cars ranging from Ferraris to Porsche, Lambos, Merc Sl's, Maseratis etc.

Some even had English plates on!

P.S. Hot cars in those photos but WHY did he have put his logo in the middle of all of them :x


----------

